# Problème avec Yahoo Mail



## soad78 (10 Avril 2008)

Impossible d'envoyer des mail avec mon adresse yahoo.fr depuis Thunderbird ou Mail, que faire ? Mais j'arrive à recevoir les mails...


----------



## pascalformac (10 Avril 2008)

il y a déjà plusieurs sujets récents ( je parle de 2008)
entierement consacrés à ce souci "récent"  chez yahoo

( et toujours pas résolu , par yahoo, ca commence à faire long)
-
edit
bien entendu je pars du principe que tu as les bons réglages smtp


----------



## boddy (10 Avril 2008)

Je confirme, Mail et Yahoo sont fâchés :mouais:
 De plus depuis 2 jours,  Yahoo Messenger me prévient de l'arrivée de mails avec environ 2 heures de retard :mouais:

Après un "coup d'&#339;il" dans Mail, il me semble qu'il y a quelque chose de différent : Dans "Type de connexion" il y a inscrit "POP". Avant, si ma mémoire est bonne... il y avait "POP3". C'est d'ailleurs ce que disait et dit toujours Yahoo pour la configuration d'un compte. Mail nouvelle mouture aurait-il oublié l'existence de POP3 ?


----------



## Goli (15 Avril 2008)

Pareil pour moi :
pop.mail.yahoo.fr      ssl 995
smtp.mail.yahoo.fr    ssl 465 authetifié
ça merdouille depuis des siècles & des siècles sur l'envoi smtp; surtout si vous avez le malheur de "répondre" "transférer" ou pire "avec pj"

si quelqu'un trouve la solution : poster s'il vousssssssssssss plaîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîît


----------



## pascalformac (15 Avril 2008)

Alors comme  déjà dit plus d'une fois

changer d'email ( temporairement ou même définitivement)
le fautif est yahoo

( bon , sinon on peut rester attaché à ce service là, et donc  continuer à geindre et se cogner devant tant d'injustice, si on a envie)

perso je conseille ca:
"Marche pas? encore?cher yahoudamour  t'as vu la concurrence ?
et hop je passe ailleurs , pas de temps à perdre
ciao yahoo"


----------



## boddy (15 Avril 2008)

Mais on l'aime nous Yahoo




​
Il nous fait des misères que si on l'utilise avec Mail. Des fois, c'est vrai, il est un peu en retard pour annoncer des mails par Yahoo Messenger, mais c'est rare.
Et puis, le nouveau Yahoo Messenger permet enfin ! une vraie vidéo-conférence entre Mac et/ou PC avec un son super et une image : peu mieux faire ! C'est une béta faut dire...


----------



## Goli (15 Avril 2008)

boddy a dit:


> Mais on l'aime nous Yahoo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est exact, boddy, exact...
Le conseil de pascalformac, notre "vénérable sage", n'est pas si sage que ça... il se rend pas compte que dire "ciao" à l'un et aller voir chez l'autre, demande un vrai pu(...) de chamboulement dans l'organisation d'une entreprise


----------



## pascalformac (15 Avril 2008)

le conseil du sage est très sage 
mettez vos oeufs dans plusieurs paniers !
 et particulierement si du businesss est impliqué
compter sur UN service est en ce cas très  contre-productif

Les clients et autres n'en ont rien à cirer si  l'mprimante du service  est en panne ou le coursier avec la grippe , ils veulent que ca avance. Point barre

par exemple gmail par lequel vous pourrez non seulement recevoir vos emails yahoo ( filtrès des spams, et magnifiquement) 
mais aussi envoyer -via gmail en ligne - avec votre adresse yahoo comme expeditrice apparente
( c'est un des plus gmail, qui bien sûr reste le vrai gerant, l'adresse "autre" etant une coquetterie cosmétique pour ne pas deranger vos correspondants trop neus neus pour intégrer divers adresses emails)


----------



## boddy (15 Avril 2008)

Oui, oui, c'est le but de ce fil (et de plein d'autres d'ailleurs) : on râle parce qu'on veut de la sécurité, donc, on utilise(ait) Yahoo Mail + Mail - entendons : l'application Mac ! - pour quand ça foire. Et en ce moment, c'est cette combinaison qui foire.

Alors pourquoi pas gMail, moi ça me convient comme sécurité pourvu que je garde mon adresse et que je n'ai pas à attendre que l'une ou l'autre des applications arrêtent ses dysfonctionnements même si ils ne sont que passager.


----------



## Goli (15 Avril 2008)

pascal formac
le smtp de gmail réparant & camouflant le merdier de Yahoo, j'utilse déjà depuis belle lurette; cela dit je n'aime pas beaucoup google, en fait je n'ai jamais aimé ceux qui règne sur 99 % de la planète, physique ou virtuel; et ça c'est un Confisus tibétain qui m'a enseigné...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Avril 2008)

Warf
Confisus tibétain , c'est un fabricant de bonbons?
(  en passant Confucius ,le vrai, est l'un de ceux qui permit de renforcer  la structure impériale chinoise..)
Quant à l'éthique par rapport à tel ou tel choix de service c'est bien.
Puisqu'on parle de ca 
allez donc voir de près l'attitude de yahoo en chine
C'est assez moche, très moche même.
( loin d'etre les seuls , les concurrents ne font guère mieux, ah le monde est cruel)

note:  voir si les bisounours n'auraient pas lancé un webmail


----------



## stephane6646 (19 Avril 2008)

je suis d'accord pour l'utilisation de gmail (marre de ce probleme avec mon adresse yahoo et Mail)... aurais tu un tuto pour pouvoir recevoir les mails avec mon adresse yahoo sur ma boite gmail?
je te remercie...


----------



## Goli (19 Avril 2008)

pour ça c'est simple : sur la page yahoo/mail/options, tu transfères ton compte sur une addresse gmail.
Ce que par contre je ne sais pas comment faire : dans mail osx, utiliser le smtp de gmail pour répondre à un mail yahoo sans que le destinataire connaisse ton compte gmail !!


----------



## pascalformac (19 Avril 2008)

non Goli 
ce que tu donnes comme manip c'est le transfert des mails yahoo vers compte X
( une possibilité)

gmail  ( et d'autres) permet l'inverse
gmail servant ici de logiciel de messagerie

récup sans changement d'intitulé date titre  , passage via le compte gmail ( et accessoirement ecremage des spams) puis soit consultation sur place ( interface) ou bascule dans Mail

( et réponse avec le smtp qui marche)

Stephane
 tout est expliqué en francais  dans l'aide gmail en ligne
mailfetcher


----------



## stephane6646 (19 Avril 2008)

Merci  et oui, le but de l'opération c'est que ton compte gmail n'apparaisse pas...


----------



## pascalformac (19 Avril 2008)

mais gmail apparaitra!
Dans  les entêtes détaillés que peu consultent
 car c'est lui qui bosse 
soit ouvertement ( envoi via adresse gmail de Mail)
soit en ligne avec adresse apparente yahoo mais gmail en esclave derrière

Et quelle importance?
AUCUNE

Et rien ne t'empêche de CRÉER un gmail 100% dédié à la recup yahoo , sans aucun lien avec ton autre adresse gmail!

genre
stefgmailyahoo@...


----------



## Goli (19 Avril 2008)

merci Pascal
Si j'ai bien compris, le "mailfetcher" fait la même chose que le transfert du compte, mais  à l'envers (le fameux esprit cartésien renversé !!!) , puisqu'il récupère d'autres comptes pop. 
Ajouter / modifier une adresse d'expédition personnalisée, peut aussi nous être utile; mais comme tu as souligné, le compte principal de réception y apparaït...
enfin, tant qu'y a pas de mort d'homme, tout ceci n'est pas si grave


----------



## pascalformac (19 Avril 2008)

non il ne fait pas tout à fait la même chose

un transfert change beaucoup de choses, des details mais qui changent
 ( date titre et.... destinataire)

une recuperation externe elle ne change rien au message qui reste tel qu'il est à l'origine


----------



## macpower21 (21 Avril 2008)

Salut à tous
j'avais le même problème
mais ça marche maintenant
pour ça il faut changer le port du serveur smtp
avant il fallait entrer 465
maintenant c'est 1230
et voilà le tour est joué
merci qui?


----------



## macpower21 (21 Avril 2008)

merci personne
je me suis gouré
mail a du en avoir mare de tourner dans le vide
et il a envoyé mon mail avec mon serveur free.fr
désolé


----------



## drumfly (23 Avril 2008)

D'accord ça merde, mais plutôt que de foutre le camp vers Gmail ou autres, aurait on une meilleure solution à proposer ? 
a suivre...


----------



## pascalformac (23 Avril 2008)

Quand un truc , quelqu'il soit , ne marche pas et que la situation ne change pas, ne PAS chercher une autre solution , de repli temporaire ou  changement définitif, c'est de la  bêtise en barre

( il reste les cierges à Sainte Rita , aussi)
-
Maintenant si certains sont contents d'avoir un service qui ne marche toujours pas , tant mieux pour eux...


----------



## Goli (23 Avril 2008)

ça merdouille aussi bien sur winwin !!!!!!
décidamment, les Indiens d'amérique (Yahoo!) ne sont plus ceux qu'ils furent
capitain pascalformac a raison, plus la peine de guerroyer pour des prunes, faut aller chercher son bonheur ailleurs....


----------



## pascalformac (23 Avril 2008)

Afin que ce soit hyperclair
je n'ai rien contre yahoo mail ( j'en ai eu)
Mais quand ca marche pas , ca marche pas.

Et à moins d'avoir un fétichisme forcené  ( et stérile)
ou
de ne pas avoir besoin d'un service qui marche 
il faut se réplier ailleurs

(' de toute facon le bon sens requiert d'avoir plusieurs emails dans divers services)


----------



## macpower21 (1 Mai 2008)

chez moi c'est revenu
je peux lire et envoyer des mails
le problème venait du panneau options sur le site yahoo.fr
yahoo avait désactivé l'utilisation de la messagerie sur logiciel mail
on recoche les options qui vont bien et tout remarche!


----------



## greg74 (1 Mai 2008)

macpower21 a dit:


> chez moi c'est revenu
> je peux lire et envoyer des mails
> le problème venait du panneau options sur le site yahoo.fr
> yahoo avait désactivé l'utilisation de la messagerie sur logiciel mail
> on recoche les options qui vont bien et tout remarche!


Je ne trouve pas de telles cases à cocher dans les options. Tu peux faire une capture d'écran stp, et/ou indiquer  comment tu y accèdes?


----------



## greg74 (6 Mai 2008)

Le but du fil est de trouver comment envoyer des messages à partir de mail en utilisant son compte yahoo, non? Et à propos de gmail, intéressant mais comment envoie-t'on un message depuis mail (l'appli mac) via le serveur gmail, mais en faisant apparaitre l'adresse yahoo?
Je ne trouve pas ça dans les aides de gmail.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mai 2008)

tu peux tenter ceci
dans tes réglages de serveurs smtp Mail  ( liste dans chaque réglage de compte , avec les flèches pour en changer)

tu mets par defaut  pour yahoo celui de gmail

je n'ai jamais testé , pas sûr que gmail accepte


----------



## marabouma (14 Mai 2008)

Bonjour j'ai également le même soucis mes mails tardent à partir ou alors ne partent tout simplement pas. Que me conseillez vous étant donné que mon adresse mail yahoo est utilisé pour de nombreux trucs administratifs. J'ai besoin de retrouver un service qui marche vite..:sleep:


----------



## Goli (14 Mai 2008)

salut marabouma
la solution ?; eh ben Cap'taine pascalformac te conseillera à 100% d'aller voir vers chez gmail, et une fois que tu y es, transférer tes mail yahoo par-là.
à vrai dire, c'est la meilleure solution pour le moment


----------



## greg74 (14 Mai 2008)

marabouma a dit:


> mes mails tardent à partir ou alors ne partent tout simplement pas.


Tout pareil. J'ai essayé plein de trucs et rien n'a marché. Alors au final j'ai créé un compte gmail, et j'ai à la fois le compte yahoo et le compte gmail dans mail (le logiciel mac). Quand un message refuse de partir via yahoo, je finis par l'envoyer via gmail. Essaye :  créer un compte gmail est très rapide (5 minutes ?) et tu verras que jongler entre les différents comptes sous mail est d'une simplicité déconcertante. L'expédition via gmail ne pose aucun problème (c'est immédiat). Et évidemment tu continues de recevoir les messages des deux adresses.


----------



## greg74 (14 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu peux tenter ceci
> dans tes réglages de serveurs smtp Mail  ( liste dans chaque réglage de compte , avec les flèches pour en changer)
> 
> tu mets par defaut  pour yahoo celui de gmail
> ...


Marche pas...:rose:


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2008)

et bien il te reste à envisager le bon sens qu'on suggère depuis un moment
utiliser un autre service pour tes envois
ca n'a rien de dramatique
Quand ton telephone est naze tu appelles de chez le voisin , du café à coté ou d'un portable 
ce qui compte c'est la conversation et non pas vraiment l'appareil ou la ligne utilisée


----------



## Goli (15 Mai 2008)

just un tout p'tit mise en claire :
 la solution de recevoir ces courriels yahoo dans Mail Mac & répondre via le smtp Gmail est tout à fait valable
http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=13287
n'oubliez pas les SSL & Ports 995 587


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2008)

on reprend


greg74 a dit:


> Marche pas...:rose:


*SI ! * ca marche
Quoique n'en ayant absolument pas besoin j'ai testé 



Goli a dit:


> just un tout p'tit mise en claire :
> la solution de recevoir ces courriels yahoo dans Mail Mac & répondre via le smtp Gmail est tout à fait valable
> http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=13287
> n'oubliez pas les SSL & Ports 995 587


c'est la page sur les clients 
(avec données génerales)

-----
Alors je repete ce que j'ai dit plus haut et je donne la manip en détail


Dans le compte yahoo de Mail
preferences Mail/ compte yahoo

dans la zone"serveur smtp"
il y a une liste de serveurs smtp avec des petites flèches
En géneral 
-celui du FAI 
et d'autres
gmail etc

avec les fleches
changer le smtp associé à yahoo
et choisir celui de gmail

valider
fermer mail
rouvrir Mail
faire son courrier

------
preuve  en regardant les entêtes  ( que j'ai edités pour des raisons evidentes)

De:   une adresse NON gmail ( dont j'ai changé le smtp dans Mail)
Objet: test smtp
Date: 15 mai 2008 09:01:44 GMT+02:00
À:   xxxx@blabla.com

*Delivered-To*:xxxx@ blabla.com
........./..........
*Received: from* fk-out-0910*.google.com* xxxxxxxxxxx) by *mx.google.com *with ESMTP id...........
Received: by fk-out-0910.google.com with SMTP id ........./............
Received: by..... with SMTP id ........Received: from ?xxxxxxx) by mx.google.com with ESMTPS id ......./............
*Authentication-Results:*............. *mx.google.com*; spf=pass (google.com: domain of XXXXXXX * as permitted sender) smtp.mail=Mon smtp gmail.com;* ........./..........
*Sender*:monadresse@gmail.com>


----------



## stephane6646 (15 Mai 2008)

je t'ai boulé mais on me le refuse !! Merci pour toutes tes infos Pascal


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2008)

pas de souci /les coups de boule 

bon là j'espère que ca devrait aller
 parce que si un macuser ne sait pas changer un smtp  en cliquant une fleche
c'est à desesperer


----------



## greg74 (17 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> on reprend
> 
> *SI ! * ca marche



Bon, ok, j'ai été un peu cash et pas trop dans le détail dans ma réponse. Désolé.  
En fait, j'ai fait un essai depuis mail vers outlook (mon adresse pro). Le message part bien mais l'expéditeur apparait comme étant, je cite : "prénom nom (prenom.nom@gmail.com) de la part de prénom nom (prenom.nom@yahoo.fr)".
Certes cet intitulé semble varier d'un logiciel de courriel à l'autre, voire être propre à Outlook. Mais comme Outlook est très utilisé, je préfère considérer que ce n'est pas discret et ne pas être ce que je recherche.

En tout état de cause, comme je ne veux pas m'emmerder, ni faire de pub pour un truc qui ne marche pas (sinon j'aurais encore un windows  ), j'ai définitivement migré vers gmail. Tout en gardant le compte yahoo ouvert dans mail pour la réception.
En plus comme j'ai découvert que gmail fonctionne en imap, c'est tout bonheur


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mai 2008)

Dans mon test quand j'ai donné des details (caviardés ) des entêtes il y avait -si le destinataire veut la trouver trace de l'adresse gmail qui a assuré le transit
(normal puisque le smtpgmail  contient des infos sur le compte)

Et alors?
1- soit ca n'a aucune importance

2- soit si on est TOP parano 
on CREE une adresse email gmail dédiée au transit  qui aura donc un smtp specifique mais qui n'apprend pas grand chose 
( à part que le gmail est une des adresses du detenteur de compte yahoo ce dont la majorité des destinataires ne doivent pas considerer comme ni illogique ni important, d'autant que eux aussi doivent avoir plusieurs adresses)


----------



## greg74 (17 Mai 2008)

L'intitulé "de truc de la part de machin" apparait dans le "De :" de l'en-tête réduit, pas dans le détail. Quand je parle de "pas discret", ce n'est pas une question de paranoia, t'inquiètes pas! C'est juste que ce titre à rallonge crée de toute façon la confusion, je trouve. Alors autant de toute façon envoyer directement depuis gmail.
En même temps je n'est pas constaté cet intitulé dans un autre logiciel que outlook.

Ceci dit il est clair que ton idée reste un excellent compromis.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mai 2008)

très franchement le meilleur compromis 
c'est tout simplement de prevenir que le courrier sera désormais   acheminé par une nouvelle adresse parce que yahoo ne fait pas son boulot.


----------



## greg74 (17 Mai 2008)

Clair! Je voulais dire "le meilleur compromis si on veut garder son compte yahoo". Ce que tu viens de proposer est plus ou moins ce que j'ai fait.


----------



## greg74 (17 Mai 2008)

Au fait, sur mail.yahoo.fr, il y a une enquête de satisfaction en première page...


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mai 2008)

greg74 a dit:


> Clair! Je voulais dire "le meilleur compromis si on veut garder son compte yahoo". Ce que tu viens de proposer est plus ou moins ce que j'ai fait.



il ne s'agit pas de se debarasser d'un service pour basculer sur un autre
il suffit d'accumuler les avantages de chaque service
et de les utiliser les uns  et les autres pour leurs atouts respectifs

 encore que personnellement je trouve qu' un service email qui ne peut pas envoyer via logiciel de messagerie c'est 
-très inoperant,
-un très mauvais point
 et à moins que par ailleurs des atouts ébouriffants lui soit attachés autant passer à autre chose
( à part une certaine ergonomie des manips de dossiers sur l'interface en ligne  y a pas de trucs hyper exceptionnels  chez yahoo  )


----------



## greg74 (17 Mai 2008)

On est assez d'accord. Et comme Gmail = yahoomail + smtp qui fontionne + imap (mais interface un poil moins sympa, mais bon...), je crois pouvoir dire qu'on peut se passer de yahoo. CQFD. On en revient à ta recommandation d'il y a qques temps : passer à la concurrence. Merci Google.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mai 2008)

google ou laposte ou free ou orange ou xxx , c'est pas le choix qui manque
---
 peut etre que tout ca sera reglé un jour par yahoo
( faudrait, ca commence à faire vraiment pas serieux du tout, ce qui est dommage )

pour finir sur une pirouette
( et ca sera  certainement réglé si yahoo se fait racheter par ...
google, ce qui est loin d'etre exclu)


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juin 2008)

Antik a dit:


> Le sage Pascal a un renversant esprit cartésien ! Merci pour ce fil que j'aurais dû lire + tôt; J'ai passé la soirée a essayer de rapatrier un compte Yahoo sur Entourage, sans succès !
> J'ai bien créé un compte Gmail, mais surprise, comme je suis irréductiblement sous Os 9.2.2 je n'ai pas accès aux fonctions de gestion de ce compte Gmail
> J'aimerais bien trouver une adresse "extérieure" à mon FAI (Orange) !



*Si*!  tu as acces à gmail même en OS 9 !
mais pas  à toutes les fonctions
c'est une affaire de navigateur et /ou de mode d'affiche et/ou de versions d'interface
http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hlrm=en&answer=6557

Par ailleurs avoir une adresse email ne dépend pas du FAI
t'as des centaines de choix

Par contre la partie envoi ( smtp) peut dépendre d'un smtp propre au service email ( comme gmail) ou lié au FAI


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juin 2008)

Antik a dit:


> Sincèrement je m'incline devant ta sagesse, mais je dois apporter qques précisions :
> Sous Os 9.2.2 il n'y a plus beaucoup de navigateurs qui fonctionnent. J'ai essayé les dernières versions de Mozilla, Netscape, IE, (compatibles) et je reste plutôt content avec iCab qui maintient la màj avec cet Os.


de memoire mozilla 1,4  ( officiellement compatible gmail)  ne roule pas sous OS9
mais 1.3 oui 
essaye

Et..je vois des pages de gens très contents de leur acces gmail sur des vintages genre netscape 4,8  sur mac OS*7*  ou bien sur OS9 via netscape 7

capture d'écran là
http://lowendmac.com/misc/07/0423.html

( et icab , très très bien c'était mon navigateur  préféré en OS 9, réglé  par défaut pendant des années   )


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juin 2008)

Antik a dit:


> FJe te crois sur parole (de sage), mais j'ai remis l'intitulé du message pour rappeler ma question : J'ai bien accès à ma boîte Gmail (en hotmail),


hotmail surement pas via interface du webmail  sans doute

et l'acces aux reglages est en haut à droite
par ailleurs comme indiqué
il y a plusieurs versions de gmail certaines plus "lègères"
 old version -new version 
et/ou
 html simplifié ou non

elles ont néanmoins toutes une option de réglage ( en haut à droite)


----------



## Goli (20 Juin 2008)

salut à tous
je ne sais si vous êtes au courant, depuis hier yahoo marche normalement avec mail de osx...


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juin 2008)

t'as oublié la suite
et yahoo propose "comme par hasard" depuis peu  de nouveaux services emails
ymail et cie
( y a surement un lien)


----------



## Goli (20 Juin 2008)

oui, sûrement y a un lien.
je me suis offert une boîte là, mais je ne sais pas encore si Ymail.com est transplantable sur Mail comme yahoo.fr ou non (gratis, of course !)


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juin 2008)

t'as pris chez ymail ou chez rocketmail?
A mon avis ce sera la même politique
Après tout tout ca n'est que du maquillage
(ici des nouveaux noms de domaines)
ce qui compte c'est la solidité du tout

rappel: l'objectif avoué est de titiller gmail
( je leur souhaite bonne chance)

on verra

tu nous tiens au courant
(et pas forcement dans ce sujet mais un autre  moins branché "probleme")


----------



## Goli (20 Juin 2008)

dans le 1er qui m'est tombé sous la main : Ymail
ça marche, cap'tain pascalformac, je tiens l'assemblé au courant
il semble dores & déjà que les configurations pop & smtp exigent les mêmes ports et les mêmes SSL.
quiverraverra


----------

